

SlideShare competitor SlideSix is now open source - rmason
http://cfsilence.com/blog/client/index.cfm/2011/4/18/SlideSix-Is-Now-Open-Source

======
rmason
Here's a link to the TechCrunch article on SlideSix
[http://techcrunch.com/2008/12/30/slidesix-a-guerrilla-
presen...](http://techcrunch.com/2008/12/30/slidesix-a-guerrilla-presentation-
sharing-system/)

I've stated publicly that I think this will be the biggest open source
ColdFusion project in terms of impact outside the community. I don't see any
reason why it shouldn't run on either of the two open source CFML engines
either.

